# Bilstein Bike MA - Großalmerode



## Brainingman (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zuammen, 

kennt jemand den Bilsteiner Bike MA bei Großalmerode? 
Wie ist denn so die Strecke? 

Termin ist dieses Jahr am 25.06.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mauntenbeiker (16. Juni 2005)

....ja - schöööön  
weiß jetzt nicht genau was du hören willst, aber am besten du schaust auf die homepage 
http://www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de/
- da ist die strecke gut beschrieben und jede menge bilder gibts auch  
letztes jahr war es ein bisschen sauig - aber die strecke ist auch bei dauerregen noch ganz gut fahrbar. erhoffe mir aber trotzdem dieses jahr etwas bessere bedingungen...
übrigens - renntag ist der 26.06. - nicht der 25.06.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (16. Juni 2005)

sehr schöne Strecke, letztes WE am Sonntag war geführte Streckenbesichtigung, haste aber verpasst.


----------



## Brainingman (16. Juni 2005)

...na denn, danke für die Info. 

Evtl. sieht man sich dann ja, falls Ihr fahrt

Gruß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## michael59 (16. Juni 2005)

also sketcher und ich waren letztes jahr dabei- strecke ist gut und macht spaß  

schlamm fahren ist auch geil   

wir sehen uns ( angemeldet sind wir schon)

micha


----------



## Näthinator (16. Juni 2005)

Brainingman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zuammen,
> 
> kennt jemand den Bilsteiner Bike MA bei Großalmerode?
> Wie ist denn so die Strecke?
> ...



Jo kennen den, ist meiner Meinung nach einer der schönsten MTB Rennen in der Region. Der Veranstalter organisiert das Dingen mit Freude !  

Erlebnissbericht vom letzten Jahr kannst Du auf diesem Link lesen.


http://www.ostwest-express.de/images/stories/fahrberichte/2004/juni/bilstein.pdf

Bis in Bilstein, wir werden auch mit 5 Faherern vor Ort sein .

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Enok (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
da kann ich Daniel nur zustimmen. Der Bilstein-Bike-MA ist wirklich einer der schönsten, da sich die Organisatoren super viel Mühe geben. Besonders schön ist die familiäre Atmosphäre. Sehr schön ist es auch, wenn man schon einen Tag vorher anreist und dort zeltet und morgens dann das Biker-Frühstück genießt. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt ist die Hobbystrecke, so dass auch weniger trainierte (wie ich) mal ein Rennen fahren können ohne Angst zu haben, das die Zielschilder nachher schon abgebaut werden und keiner mehr da ist, wenn man ankommt. 
FAZIT: Kommt alle nach Großalmerode bei Kassel.


----------



## Dirk-NDH (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich bin dieses Wochenende auch mit 2 Vereinskollegen am Start. Ich hoffe das es ein erfolgreiches Wochenende wird!!!   

=> Aber wer hofft das nicht...


----------



## toschi (24. Juni 2005)

So Leute, der Toschi fährt mit seinem Zuckerschneckchen jetzt nach Großalmerode, man sieht sich am Samstag/Sonntag.


----------



## Dirk-NDH (26. Juni 2005)

Geiles Rennen!!!

Respekt!!!   

Meinen Team-Kollegen und mir hat es sehr gut gefallen!!!

Ich denke ich bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder mit dabei...

Rennbericht des Harz Racing e.V. vom 3. Bilstein Bike Marathon gibt es unter dem Link!!!

Mfg Dirk


----------



## michael59 (26. Juni 2005)

es war ein super rennen und das nicht nur wegen der ausgezeichneten organisation  

sketcher hat die 3 stunden geknackt   
damit war er gut 15 minuten schneller als letztes jahr und das ohne groß trainiert zu haben- das gibt hoffnung für erfurt  

ich bin unter 3 15 geblieben und war damit 45 minuten schneller als letztes jahr  
besonders gelungen war für mich der teil ab kilometer 40- hier konnte ich richtig zulegen und habe es den beiden anstiegen nochmal gezeigt   

zum start kam es zum üblichen stau- wohl nicht anders zu machen- und die ersten kilometer wurden genutzt um sich in das feld einzusortieren. der ein oder andere stau war auszuhalten- die traillastigen anstiege und abfahrten machten besonders spaß. nicht so toll finde ich die langen schottrigen abfahrten- hier habe ich alle überholen lassen die das wollten- viele habe ich später wieder gesehen. und auch einge bremspuren gaben mit irgendwie recht.

am meisten haben mir die beiden trailabfahrten am schluß spaßgemacht- keiner vor mir auf dem man achten mußte und keiner der einem in nacken saß und unbedingt hier vorbei wollte.

die stimmung vor ort war super- eine tolle athmosphäre, exelent war die markierung der strecke, mit kreide pfeile und absperrlinien- schilder an allen wichtigen stellen- ein verfahren war eifach nicht möglich.

ich hoffe das es auch ein paar fotos gibt die hier eingestellt werden


michael

übrigens ich habe den organisatoren vorgeschlagen noch eine kombination der 53 und 26 kilometerstrecke anzubieten- wer das auch so sieht kann ja meinen vorschlag unterstützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. Juni 2005)

Tolles Rennen, bin deutlich unter 3 Stunden geblieben (53km Runde) und wie es aussieht in den Top 20 meiner Altersklasse, ich bin somit zufrieden mit meiner Marathon-Premiere. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (27. Juni 2005)

freud und leid am bilstein...

mein puls rast bereits bei der zufahrt zum parkplatz, als ein feuerwehrmann mit der aussage der platz sei voll, die zufahrt verweigert 
mit dem hinweis er möge mich bitte anzeigen fahre ich an ihm vorbei und entdecke noch jede menge freie stellplätze  

der start muß um eine halbe stunde verschoben werden, weil viele fahrer noch nicht eingetroffen sind. wahrscheinlich haben die zu lange mit dem feuerwehrmann diskutiert  

9.40 uhr - start zur 53er runde. stau vor der sportplatzausfahrt - das kennen wir ja schon. auf der wiesenüberfahrt zerbröselt bei einem mitfahrer die kette - lieber gott lass den defektteufel an mir vorüber gehn...

zweihundert meter weiter wieder stau. eine 90grad kurve mit recht rutschigem untergrund bringt das feld ins stocken...
auf den folgenden wegen ist genug platz zum sortieren...

dann ein kurzer singletrail - und wieder stau   ein paar kollegen verlieren die gedult und kürzen ab - ich hab alle eure startnummern notiert  
danach gibts langsam platz auf den trails und ich kann mein gewünschtes tempo fahren.

dann die erste steile mit wurzeln und fahrrinnen durchzogene abfahrt. vor mir kommt ein fahrer an einer wurzel ins rutschen und stürzt. ich weiche aus, komme mit dem vorderrad in einem ungünstigen winkel in eine tiefe rinne und steige im hohen bogen vom sattel...   mein knie blutet, der arm ist abgeschürft - alles im grünen bereich   die meute rauscht an mir vorbei - einige fragen, ob sie helfen können - dafür vielen dank! im gegensatz zu meinen körperlichen blessuren macht mir mein bike etwas mehr sorgen. der lenker hat sich verdreht, barends und bremsgriffe haben ihre ursprüngliche position verlassen... ich biege ersteinmal alles notdürftig hin. ich habe angst, dass noch größere schäden vorhanden sind und schiebe das bike den downhill runter. nach kurzer schraubeinlage und anschließender endkontrolle entschließe ich mich zum weiterfahren. auf den nächsten schotterabfahrten keine probleme - das bike funktioniert! 

dann die nächste steigung - es kracht gewaltig im getriebe - die kleinen gänge lassen sich nicht mehr sortieren   schei... - da hat wohl das schaltwerk was abbekommen. ich bastele noch ein bisschen an den zügen und am schaltwerk herum , mit dem ergebnis, dass immerhin der erste gang einwandfrei funktioniert. so komme ich die nächsten langen steigungen zwar locker hoch - aber leider nicht besonders flott. erstaunt bin ich, als ich mit meiner 22/32er übersetzung noch einige mitstreiter beim uphill überholen kann...  

dann endlich der bilsteinturm vor meiner nase. ab jetzt gehst ja fast nur noch bergab. eigentlich ist dieser streckenabschnitt recht langweilig - aber mit meinem schaltproblemen fand ich ihn richtig klasse  

am letzten asphaltanstieg vorm stadion kann ich noch ein paar schiebende und krampfgeplagte kollegen überholen und ich erreiche erleichert das ziel. die zeit ist mir in diesem moment völlig schnuppe - hauptsache angekommen  

bilstein ich komme wieder


----------



## toschi (27. Juni 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf der wiesenüberfahrt zerbröselt bei einem mitfahrer die kette - lieber gott lass den defektteufel an mir vorüber gehn...


Kleiner Bericht vom Mitfahrer


----------



## daniel77 (27. Juni 2005)

...ab 20 Uhr heute abend gibt`s hier www.four-foto.de die Fotos und Urkunden vom Rennen


----------



## sketcher (27. Juni 2005)

War ein nettes Rennen,

bin wie immer von hinten gestartet und hab versucht an den Steigungen vorzufahren, was recht gut klappte.

Großes Lob an die Veranstalter. War was, wo man auch die Familie mit hinnehmen konnte. Mein Sohn ist die U12 mitgefahren.







mehr Bilder hier auf der ESK-Seite

Grüße, sketcher


----------



## michael59 (28. Juni 2005)

für die fotos bitte im album sketcher unter kader nachschauen

micha

ps ich hätte vorher meinen bart färben sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (29. Juni 2005)

Wir vom Team ostwest-express.de waren auch mit insg. 9 Stratern dabei von Schüler bis Langstrecke war alles vertreten   !


Anbei der Link für unseren Rennbericht: http://www.ostwest-express.de/images/stories/fahrberichte/2005/juni/bilstein2005.pdf

Gruß Daniel


----------



## toschi (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Finisher,
hat jemand die Siegerehrung der Frauen 26km im Bild festgehalten???

Leider kam die Nachricht der Platzierung sehr überraschend so das ich kein Foto machen konnte, wenn jemand ein Foto der Siegerehrung hat auf dem diese junge Frau  , sie belegte Platz zwei, zu finden ist bitte ich um Meldung, Danke.






Unter den offiziellen Bildern ist von der Siegerehrung nichts zu finden...


----------

